# VIP 722 vs. VIP 722K picture quality?



## saberfly (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi, i have a VIP 722 with a 37" Samsung flat screen. My mom just got a 55" Samsung with similar specs to mine but she got a VIP 722K receiver. Her picture looks amazing. MIne looks ok compared to hers. Could it be the receiver? The 722K is a newer model. Any ideas if that could be it or not? Both hooked up HDMI with same type cable.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Is your HDTV a 1080i/p TV or just a 720p one?

A larger screen might allow you to see more detail as well... so even if yours is 1080, the larger screen makes a difference.

Also... Are you configured to output 1080 or 720 from the Dish receiver?

There technically could be improvements based on newer chipsets in the 722K... but honestly I'm not aware of any major picture quality improvements across the Dish HD receivers.


----------



## saberfly (Apr 5, 2010)

They are both 1080P and yes receiver is set to 1080.


----------



## inazsully (Oct 3, 2006)

I've seen several of both and can see no differences in PQ. I've never seen the 922 so I wonder about that one.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

saberfly said:


> ... *Her picture looks amazing. MIne looks ok compared to hers.* Could it be the receiver? ....


Duh ? From top to bottom - 3'3" from bottom to top - 3' - how ?
No, it's not a DVR. Its *different *TVs.


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

P Smith said:


> Duh ? From top to bottom - 3'3" from bottom to top - 3' - how ?


Yeah. That would be a 66" TV not a 55".



> No, it's not a DVR. Its *different *TVs.


I agree


----------



## saberfly (Apr 5, 2010)

Sorry P Smith, were not all as smart as you THINK you are. If my TV has the same specs as hers i thought i might solve the situation easily. It was a question and no need to "duh" someone for asking a question as this is what forums are for? Please next time you see a post from me and feel the need to reply, take a breath and just keep on surfing. Im looking for answers not sarcasm.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Let's stay on topic and not get personal.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

OK. I did say - you'd seen difference of different TV sets.


----------



## Orion9 (Jan 31, 2011)

saberfly,

"amazing" and "OK" are kind of vague so it's difficult to know what you are referring too. For example, if both sets are not calibrated to the same standard, there could be all sorts of differences in brightness, contrast, saturation, motion settings, etc. There's even the difference between something as subtle as the 16:9 versus the "screen fit" option on the TV. (The former simulating overscan of the old CRT sets.) 

The obvious difference is the size though. Unless you are scaling the viewing distances for the screens, they will inherently look different. It's difficult for a person with average eyes to get the full benefit of 1080 on a 37" TV unless they sit quite close. On the other hand, if you sit very close to a large screen, you might start to see pixel structure and artifacts.

There is a trick in selling speakers that you set the ones you want to sell just a tiny bit louder than the others. The customer will react to a tiny volume increase as improved dynamics rather than a volume increase. So, with such subtle reactions, I don't think anyone on a text forum can really tell what you mean but "amazing" and "OK".

For all we know, the lighting could be better in Mom's room, and it could be that your vision isn't 20/20 so you may need to sit closer than a typical HDTV viewing distance chart recommends, one might be a glossy screen and the other matte... The possibilities are nearly endless.

I would suggest using a Blu Ray calibration disc like "Digital Video Essentials: HD" on both and going from there.


----------



## Tulsa1 (Oct 15, 2003)

saberfly said:


> Sorry P Smith, were not all as smart as you THINK you are. If my TV has the same specs as hers i thought i might solve the situation easily. It was a question and no need to "duh" someone for asking a question as this is what forums are for? Please next time you see a post from me and feel the need to reply, take a breath and just keep on surfing. Im looking for answers not sarcasm.


+1


----------

